# مشاريع تخرج جاهزة



## ام وائل الأثرية (23 أغسطس 2009)

السلام عليكم

الرابط التالي: 

http://homepages.cae.wisc.edu/~bmedesgn/archives.html

يتحوي على مشاريع طلاب الهندسة الطبية في جامعة Wisconsin 

المشاريع طيبة 
:33: اللغة: الانكليزية
نسال الله ان ينفعكم بها​


----------



## ام وائل الأثرية (25 أغسطس 2009)

ارجو ممن كان عنده مشاريع تخرج دفعات الهندسة الطبية او مواقع لها اضافتها هنا 
وذلك لمساعدة الطلبة المقبلين على التخرج
موفقين باذن الله
*********يتبع*************


----------



## farmade (25 أغسطس 2009)

بودي مساعدتكم بمذكرات تخرج لاكن ان ايظا احتاج الى مساعدتكم


----------



## ام وائل الأثرية (25 أغسطس 2009)

اهلا وسهلا ان كان بالوسع المساعدة فسنساعد باذن الله
بوركتم مشكورين


----------

